# Office 2010 "word" document recovery



## prds359 (Jun 17, 2012)

I created a document using ms office 2010 & locked it by a password. For some technical issue offc 2010 isn't working anymore & i'm also unable to reinstall it (even formated the whole os), tried every possible way but failed. The document has important passwords saved in it. Can anyone pls guide me how to recover the infos in the document?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess its not possible but not sure.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2012)

Man. If it's the software which is not opening, rather than the document being corrupted, you will need office 2010 to open it.
Try opening it on someone else's PC. Also try on Ms word 2007. Chance is there.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh sorry I didn't read it properly.
Try to open that file on some other PC with 2010.
If it is a 2010 format file 2007 won't be able to open it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 20, 2012)

You lost pass or want 2010 file to work in other versions (2007 or 2003) ?


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 20, 2012)

@OP: if you know the password then try to convert your document (i.e in Docx or doc format) into .pdf format.
Download converter from following link.
Download Word to PDF Converter Now
hope you will get back all your information after trying this.


----------



## prds359 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks to all for replying. And I opened the file on my friend's pc (thanx a lot 4 this "possible" idea). I'll also try to convert it into pdf and try if it works for further security options.


----------

